# Ok, where did they come from??



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I have always had snails in my tank (little grey round ones) and its not a major problem, I just pick out any I see when I do a water change. However the other day I saw 2 long cone shaped ones suddenly appear.
Where are they from??
Ive had no new plants/decor since I started the tank and the last new fish went in about a month or 2 ago. Could the have hitched a lift with my fish??
(they are quite pretty though so I dont mind the snaily invasion too much!!)


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

It's most likely they've been hidden away in your greenery until now. What you have are Assassin snails (_Clea helena_). As the name suggests, these kill other pest snails in the aquarium and are more suitable than using fish and chemicals for snail control.

They're primarily carnivorous scavengers and won't touch live plants. Given the benefits these snails bring, I'd leave them be.


----------

